# Fitness Superstore



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anybody on here ordered anything from Fitness Superstore?

Got a bit of money coming my way and fancy some new gear..

Decent quality stuff?

Good customer service?

Cheers in advance


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ordered a few times off them. only ever had one issue with them.

i once ordered some equipment to my family in england, my uncle visits them regularly and takes the car on the ferry. anyway, 6 weeks after they said they had shipped it, it still hadnt showed up, i wasnt in a rush for the stuff but thats a fvckin joke.

so after 2 days of talking to them on the phone, turns out it never left their warehouse to start with. i told them my uncle was there to collect them and bring them back to Ire.....which was a white lie he hadnt even gone over yet.

ended up getting them to ship it all to my front door in Ire free of charge :thumb:

*edit: *always happy with their products. their 320kg rated 7ft oly bar is a great bar for the money


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

gaz90 said:


> ordered a few times off them. only ever had one issue with them.
> 
> i once ordered some equipment to my family in england, my uncle visits them regularly and takes the car on the ferry. anyway, 6 weeks after they said they had shipped it, it still hadnt showed up, i wasnt in a rush for the stuff but thats a fvckin joke.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate I guess it's like any company really you only really hear the bad stuff

What have you ordered from them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Cheers mate I guess it's like any company really you only really hear the bad stuff
> 
> What have you ordered from them if you don't mind me asking?


320kg 7ft oly bar (love this bar, highly recommend)

700kg 7ft oly bar (not great tbh, knurling is crap)

black bodypower oly weight plates (look great)

weight tree....a bit wobbly but was only 35quid and it does the job

combo curl/tricep bar

thats all i can remember atm


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bought a treadmill, mutigym , bike, bench, vibration plate, weights and bars good few years back never had an issue with them and it was still all going fine up until the day the wife sold it all


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

gaz90 said:


> 320kg 7ft oly bar (love this bar, highly recommend)
> 
> 700kg 7ft oly bar (not great tbh, knurling is crap)
> 
> ...


I'm looking at basic rack

185 tri grip set..think that has the 320kg bar

adjustable bench

lat pull down attachment

Just got to work out if I have enough room!


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

yea them tri grip plates are decent money.

been eyeing their lat pulldown for a while, will pick it up some day.

what rack you looking at?


----------

